# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  За коммуналку 100 %

## vova230

*Правительство Беларуси сделало первый шаг на пути увеличения тарифов на услуги ЖКХ. Первыми 100-процентную ношу коммунальных платежей почувствуют на себе владельцы коттеджей в Минске, областных и районных центрах и их окрестностях.*

С 1 июня нынешнего года жители усадебных жилых домов повышенной комфортности будут платить за коммунальные услуги по тарифам, "обеспечивающим полное возмещение экономически обоснованных затрат на оказание этих услуг". Новый порядок утвержден постановлением Совмина № 639 от 28 апреля.

Перечни таких домов будут утверждать местные власти. При этом правительство оговорило, какие дома в Беларуси считают домами повышенной комфортности. Это усадебные жилые дома (квартиры в "блокированных жилых домах") общей жилой площадью более 200 квадратных метров с горячим водоснабжением, канализацией, отоплением и вентиляцией, электричеством, оборудованные газовыми или электрическими плитами. При этом речь идет о домах, расположенных в Минске и его пригородах, в областных городах и прилегающих к ним административных районах, районных центрах.

Кроме того, теперь на госдотации на оплату техобслуживания и отопления не смогут рассчитывать граждане, в собственности или пользовании у которых есть одно или несколько жилых помещений при отсутствии в них зарегистрированных жильцов - нанимателя, собственника, члена организации застройщиков или членов их семей. Это решение касается и юрлиц, у которых на балансе есть пустые жилые помещения.

Оценить, во сколько жителям коттеджей теперь обойдется коммуналка, пока можно только приблизительно: им придется покрывать 100% затрат, а в целом по стране белорусы возмещают только около 30% затрат. О необходимости уйти от перекрестного субсидирования международные эксперты, в частности МВФ, говорили неоднократно, но правительство на такой шаг пока не решалось. Теперь лед тронулся.

По материалам сайта TUT.BY.

----------


## BiZ111

Все кто наверху - говно. И больше писать ничего не буду

----------


## Vanya

везде есть нормальные люди

----------


## Irina

> Перечни таких домов будут утверждать местные власти.


Вот Эти  наутверждают!!!  Будет  -хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда.

----------

